# Medical cover



## suben (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi, we are coming to live in Nerja in Jan from Cyprus, where we have been living for the last 14 months and need to get medical cover has anybody got a rough idea of costs and which company would be best. we are in our late 50s and early retired, have had the UK cover for 2 years when we came to live here in Cyprus, we did not need to use it which was good, but it will run out in Jan.

Any info would be great Thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

For several years I had cover with the company ASSSA and couldn't speak highly enough of them however despite having a clean record and only ever needing to call on them a few times they recently let me down when I did need to make a claim. I did a lot of research and spoke to many people – English and Spanish as well as several doctors and I came to the conclusion in the end that it would be better for me to stick with a completely Spanish company rather than one which tailors their service towards the English audience.

I have now changed my cover to Adeslas which operates a little differently – instead of vouchers you just have a card which you show wherever you go. All of the medical professionals that I have spoken to have said that this company have an excellent record with them for authorising things and not asking questions. Because I had had insurance for a few years with another company here in Spain they gave me cover with no waiting periods and no exclusions. Maybe this would be the same if you have had cover in another country – you would need to speak to them. I know that at the moment they are doing a special offer on a new policy which is their top policy however with no copayments – usually, like many insurance companies you are either charged for vouchers or you pay a couple of euros every time you use your card but the policy that I have is guaranteed to have no copayments for life.

I believe – although do not quote me on this – that your pricing would be the same as me because I think that the price up to the age of 60 is the same for everyone – although it may be 50 so you would need to check with them but for their top policy I currently pay €56 a month.

There are many many companies out there but having had experience with initially an actual English owned company that were terrible, and then a Spanish company which targeted the English market who were very good but let me down on something more complicated, I decided in the end that I'm better off going with a completely Spanish company which I know a lot of people who've been with for a lot of years.


----------



## suben (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you Steve, I will check this out .


----------



## Nomad_uk (Oct 23, 2012)

Steve, for me this is very good news. I've just posted on another thread that I couldn't afford private healthcare: this was because I've been led to believe that premiums would be around €290 a month! Your statement of around €55 is good news indeed - thanks to OP too!


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

is that price for a couple or an individual?


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

I suaspect it is , as with most things, that you get what you pay for. Unfortunately it is often (as Steve pointed out) when you need the policy that you find out why it is cheap.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Paul - that price is for just me. There are policies available form as little as €10 a month but I would not touch them with a barge pole. You lean from experience and although I have always bought the pricier policies I have been let down. I am comfortable with what I pay now for the level of cover and for the fact that a few doctors including my own GP have said that they have never known issues with this company and they authorise everything pretty much instantly.

The big thing is that you MUST declare everything when you take out health insurance - sometimes you cannot get pre-existing conditions covered or sometimes they inflate the price but although you may get away with it be warned that just like home insurance when it comes to a large claim they do make checks on your history - and they don't do it at the time you take out the policy, they cover you from your questionairre but when it comes to paying out they may make checks!

Avoid the cheapest at all costs but dont assume that the most expensive is the best - especially if it looks to be British or offering a british speaking service - many of these have loopholes. Remember also that most private hospitals have translators so even a 100% spanish insurer is not a problem because the people who give you the care will speak english or have facilities (usually).


----------



## shoemanpete (Jan 4, 2010)

Suben, like you, we are the same age group and also used up our 2 yrs here in Spain which ran out earlier this year.
Since Sept there is a ruling by the EU and passed by the Spanish Govt, that ALL EU nationals shall be entitled to be in the Spanish healthcare system in the same way as Spanish nationals.
However, we are having problems getting all this accep0ted by our Health Centre...(surprise surprise!)
This is the procedure.......
1. Get residence certificates and sign on the Padron
2. Get from the DSS in Newcastle a letter in Spanish to say you are no longer covered in UK
3. Get a letter from your UK tax office to state the amount of tax paid by yourself in the last tax year.
4. Print off the Royal Decree from the British Consulate website and read to ensure you fit in with the criteria.
5. Take all these documents and your EHIC card and photocopies to the local INSS (Social Security).
6. Ensure they are aware of the recent changes in legislation. (Another surprise)
7. The INSS will give you a form stating your entitlement to free healthcare.
8. Take all these documents, cards and photocopies to your local health centre and get registered onto the system and ask how and when you will receive the Tarjetas Sanitarios (Health cards) 

Now the fun starts..............and make sure you have aspirin at the ready!

We were told 6 weeks later when enquiring where our cards were, that we were not entitled to have cards and that we should use our EHIC's when requiring medical care, which of course is wrong.

9. Phone the British Consulate for help. They are very obliging and will tell you that you have done everything correctly and may even intervene on your behalf.

We are now attempting to see the Director of the Health Centre to sort this out with an interpreter. In the meantime we are registered but for one year only....don't ask, I don't know why!

That is it for now. Good luck and keep us posted please. If you get your cards before us, I won't speak to you ever again!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

shoemanpete said:


> Suben, like you, we are the same age group and also used up our 2 yrs here in Spain which ran out earlier this year.
> Since Sept there is a ruling by the EU and passed by the Spanish Govt, that ALL EU nationals shall be entitled to be in the Spanish healthcare system in the same way as Spanish nationals.
> However, we are having problems getting all this accep0ted by our Health Centre...(surprise surprise!)
> This is the procedure.......
> ...


none of that will help the OP

only those legally & fiscally resident in SPAIN before April 24th this year can access state healthcare in this way


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> none of that will help the OP
> 
> only those legally & fiscally resident in SPAIN before April 24th this year can access state healthcare in this way



I'm probably wrong, but I thought that Spanish nationals could only claim healthcare if they or their families had paid into the Spanish system??????????????????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm probably wrong, but I thought that Spanish nationals could only claim healthcare if they or their families had paid into the Spanish system??????????????????
> 
> Jo xxx


it all changed 1st September


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> it all changed 1st September


 yes, as you pointed out in a previous post, I thought that the changes simply meant that those already in Spain could be offered the same choices as Spanish nationals who were settled in Spain, but new expats wouldnt have paid into the system, so wouldnt be eligible ................ I know what I mean lol!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

To get you started you can always get yourself into a Centro Medico tyoe facility who do a good family package for the both of you 18 euros a month. If you have any illnesses whilst with them you would have to pay a percentage for treatment but its better than having no cover at all on your arrival. We have kept them on ( Centro Medico) as once in a while its easier to go there. The service we had from them for general problems was and is always very good

Just for the interim


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> yes, as you pointed out in a previous post, I thought that the changes simply meant that those already in Spain could be offered the same choices as Spanish nationals who were settled in Spain, but new expats wouldnt have paid into the system, so wouldnt be eligible ................ I know what I mean lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I see what you mean

what the new rules said was that *everyone legally resident in Spain *should be entitled to free healthcare, as long as their income is less than 100,000 € a year

I guess that in order to stop people just pitching up from anywhere & getting free healthcare they had to put some conditions on it - which is where the April 24th date came in

obviously if you're working & contributing it's not free - but I have to admit it sets my mind at rest that if my work dries up we'll still be covered - whereas before, as steveinspain posted on a different thread, _autonómos _lost health cover 3 months after they stopped work


----------



## British Bulldog (Nov 23, 2012)

*private health insurance*



suben said:


> Hi, we are coming to live in Nerja in Jan from Cyprus, where we have been living for the last 14 months and need to get medical cover has anybody got a rough idea of costs and which company would be best. we are in our late 50s and early retired, have had the UK cover for 2 years when we came to live here in Cyprus, we did not need to use it which was good, but it will run out in Jan.
> 
> Any info would be great Thanks


Hi There,

Hope this helps and gives you some ideas,I have been using ADESLAS for some 3 years now,i have been in hospital 3 times unfortunately,had CT scans,mri scans,lots blood tests,all covered under the health plan and of course doctors and specialists appointment covered too.
Whilst in hospital all medicines are covered until you are discharged and if you do not have a SIP health card then you will have to pay for your own medicines!.
Normally beforehand when you take out a new private health insurance you SHOULD by rights disclose any pre-existing medical conditions!,sometimes if they are not serious then its not a problem,but if its a long ongoing problem or a serious pre-problem it might be excluded form your cover,this is where private health insurance seriouly fails many people just so you are fully aware ok.

Normally with a new policy there in a waiting period sometimes 3 months before full cover is allowed .e.g hospital cover,doctor cover is usually from day one,again all policies vary this applied to my ADESLAS Policy.
Once you have been accepted you will get a CARD sent out to you which you can then go to any of your choice listed doctors or hopitals that accepts that HEALTH INSURANCE COMPANY CARD e.g ADESLAS,you usually get a book which gives you a big list of all doctors,specialists,hopitals,hearing specialists,maternal,eye specialists in SPAIN,you just select one nearest to you and go there doctor/hospital and make an appointmet like you would normally do,they will take a scan your card and you get seen usually quickly!. 
Just remembered also normally travel health cover is included in the policy it is on mine,so if you go on holiday anywhare in the world you have a number to phone to tell them you are ill so it is logged,you will have to pay initaiilly get receipts everything but then when you return you claim the charges you incurred back.

So far i have found the treatment and service excellent from the doctors,specialists,surgeon done a carpal tunnel op i had,and friendly,not all docs ect do speak english so be aware of that ok,you might need to brush up spanish or take a person who can speak for you.
Blood tests results 2-3 days,i saw a specilaist in 10 days!

One last thing,to keep the costs down of private health insurance you can opt for a co-payment policy where you pay a small co-payment everytime you see a doc or specialist,e.g a doc is 6 euros,specialist 14 euros,this comes directly out of your bank account end of the month,hospitalation there is no co-payment from you free,again i am quoting my own experience of ADESLAS only,other companies might vary ok.
Non co-payment you will be paying slightly more for your policy ,but then no small charges everytime you visit. 

I too am in my late 50s price varies according to age,pre-medical conditions,in my case it seems go up every year age related this year gone up 60 euros.
When you are first looking take out PHI do really look around and get some quotes beforehand,i looked at BUPA it was expensive and lots exclusions and so did some others i looked at,i have heard ASSASA is ok too.
Usually they do first year offers 25% discount,so look at that or ask,good luck!
Hope this help you,anymore info please ask!

bulldog


----------



## British Bulldog (Nov 23, 2012)

*Costs of private health care*



British Bulldog said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Hope this helps and gives you some ideas,I have been using ADESLAS for some 3 years now,i have been in hospital 3 times unfortunately,had CT scans,mri scans,lots blood tests,all covered under the health plan and of course doctors and specialists appointment covered too.
> Whilst in hospital all medicines are covered until you are discharged and if you do not have a SIP health card then you will have to pay for your own medicines!.
> ...


Sorry forgot to say what costs,it does differs on age,company,and pre-existing problems,if you have no bad things just run mill like i did when i took it out,then if you are say 57 you might be looking at 1000+-:juggle: euros year ballpark fugure.

bulldog


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

shoemanpete said:


> Suben, like you, we are the same age group and also used up our 2 yrs here in Spain which ran out earlier this year.
> Since Sept there is a ruling by the EU and passed by the Spanish Govt, that ALL EU nationals shall be entitled to be in the Spanish healthcare system in the same way as Spanish nationals.
> However, we are having problems getting all this accep0ted by our Health Centre...(surprise surprise!)
> This is the procedure.......
> ...


Hi shoemanpete

Can you provide me with a link where all this is written down


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wiggytheone said:


> Hi shoemanpete
> 
> Can you provide me with a link where all this is written down


it's well - documented

here's a thread about it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...itaria-sip-cards-new-rules-success-story.html


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

British Bulldog said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Hope this helps and gives you some ideas,I have been using ADESLAS for some 3 years now,i have been in hospital 3 times unfortunately,had CT scans,mri scans,lots blood tests,all covered under the health plan and of course doctors and specialists appointment covered too.
> Whilst in hospital all medicines are covered until you are discharged and if you do not have a SIP health card then you will have to pay for your own medicines!.
> ...


 This is the company that I recently switched to - ADESLAS and although I have not had to use them yet myself touchwood, everybody that I know who is with them speaks extremely highly of them including doctors and nurses. When I had a small operation with my last insurer the surgeon showed me his list of insurance companies and the criteria but this company automatically authorise many more procedures and a lot of others and he said they are a pleasure to work with.

Incidentally, as I had held insurance with another company for three years (although I think the requirement is one year) they took me on with no exclusion period whatsoever meaning that I can use them for anything from day one. I was quite impressed with this. Furthermore, I have taken their latest policy which apparently doesn't go officially live until January 2013 but there are absolutely no copayments – I have their complete plan with no copayments and it costs me €56 a month which I'm extremely pleased with.

The only thing about this company that is a minor disadvantage to my previous company is that they do not list in their directory which doctors speak English. Now that I have settled here for a a few years I am reasonably confident in my Spanish to deal with things alone although obviously when it comes to a medical thing I don't want there to be any confusion. Thankfully partner's Spanish so it's not too much of an issue for me. Also, my local English-speaking general Dr have good relationships with most specialists and so they are always able to point me in the right direction.

Furthermore, as I have said in previous posts most of the private hospitals here in Spain are absolutely excellent and should and English-speaking client require a translator then they usually have them on call 24 hours in the unlikely event that the doctor does not speak any English.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it's well - documented
> 
> here's a thread about it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...itaria-sip-cards-new-rules-success-story.html


 Indeed this does appear to be the case – but be warned, as happened to me many many expats of finding that their current SIP card is suddenly deactivated. If this happens and you have previously been entitled to health care – i.e. worked and paid tax then all you need to do is visit your local social security office with a copy of your residency certificate, and an up-to-date padron. You will probably need an appointment for this. Once you are armed with this documentation they will give you a simple form to fill in – and it really is simple, and then they will give you a certificate to take to your doctor. The doctor will revoke your permanent sip card and issue you with a temporary one which is valid for three months. At the end of the three months they should have processed all of the paperwork and you can go back and collect your permanent card again. Unfortunately due to my car being broken into I lost my new temporary sip card after just two or three weeks but when I went to the health centre to ask for a new copy the permanent one was already ready.

Good news for everyone:clap2:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

steve_in_spain said:


> Indeed this does appear to be the case – but be warned, as happened to me many many expats of finding that their current SIP card is suddenly deactivated. If this happens and you have previously been entitled to health care – i.e. worked and paid tax then all you need to do is visit your local social security office with a copy of your residency certificate, and an up-to-date padron. You will probably need an appointment for this. Once you are armed with this documentation they will give you a simple form to fill in – and it really is simple, and then they will give you a certificate to take to your doctor. The doctor will revoke your permanent sip card and issue you with a temporary one which is valid for three months. At the end of the three months they should have processed all of the paperwork and you can go back and collect your permanent card again. Unfortunately due to my car being broken into I lost my new temporary sip card after just two or three weeks but when I went to the health centre to ask for a new copy the permanent one was already ready.
> 
> Good news for everyone:clap2:



This is NOT necessarily true! We have now taken two families along where their SIP cards have been wrongly revoked. All their paperwork is/was in order.

They have had to re-apply and have been told it will take at least 6 weeks to get a decision from Valencia. In the mean time, if they need treatment, then they will have to pay!

There was no mention of going to the doctor or about getting temporary cards.

So be warned - there may be good news in some areas but others are just as bad as ever.


[We are still awaiting a decision about ours following the recent changes in the law. It would be nice to know that the children are covered and we don't have to pay for private treatment or for pre-existing conditions!]


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> This is NOT necessarily true! We have now taken two families along where their SIP cards have been wrongly revoked. All their paperwork is/was in order.
> 
> They have had to re-apply and have been told it will take at least 6 weeks to get a decision from Valencia. In the mean time, if they need treatment, then they will have to pay!
> 
> ...


I followed the advice which was actually given to me by the British Consulate. When I went to the Social Security office after my card was revoked they put my NIE and social security number into the computer and were immediately able to verify my eligibility based on my previous contributions and tax record here in Spain. The only reason I had to return was because I did not have an up-to-date padron with me but when I later returned with it by appointment I was literally less than five minutes with the gentleman who gave me the certificate. Indeed you are right, when I presented it at the health centre they told me that it would have to be verified in Valencia but they issued me with a temporary card in the meantime. As I said, because I had to return for a replacement card after a couple of weeks by this point the verification process had already been completed and they reissued my permanent card.

The gentleman that I dealt with at the Social Security office informed me that (certainly in the Valencia region) anybody who has ever contributed into the tax system by means of being an employee or a self-employed person automatically has the rights to health care under the "ex-worker scheme". This clearly has been overridden and extended throughout Spain with the new law changes from the information I have read on here but to be perfectly honest with you if you are being given the runaround then I would strongly urge that you make an appointment to go back to the Social Security office. When I was there they were another British couple who were in a similar situation and they also had their problem resolved on the same day.

Considering we are both under the same autonomous region I'm not so sure why they would be such differences. When I went into the Social Security office they instantly had access to all of my tax records, the periods I have been employed, the periods I have been self-employed and so on and it really couldn't have been easier to get the certificate. Obviously, what you have this certificate that is the Social Security Department confirming your eligibility. The only reason that Valencia have to get involved is to double check everything and then reinstate your healthcare.

usually it's me that has the headaches with the Spanish paperwork system but I am very confused as to why in the same autonomous region others are experiencing such difficulties I'm really curious to learn a little bit more


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> it's well - documented
> 
> here's a thread about it http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...itaria-sip-cards-new-rules-success-story.html



Thanks for that


----------

